
How Google Went From Search Engine To Content Destination - revorad
http://marketingland.com/how-google-went-from-search-engine-to-content-destination-19272
======
voidr
It's weird that Google gets the most flack, because others are doing exactly
the same thing, they just suck at it most of the time. Microsoft made the
Xbox, competed with Sony, Microsoft made Bing and Bing Maps, becoming a Google
competer, also do you remember Soapbox? that would have been a Youtube
competer, but it simply didn't gain traction. Also Apple made it's own mapping
service, essentially competing with Google.

There are probably a lot more examples here and there. The main thing is that
if we call Google evil for stepping in new territories, we might as well call
most tech giants evil.

------
jfaucett
Google is pretty much rocking the world these days, or at least it seems like
it. I do think they are positioned amazingly well compared to other big
players like microsoft and apple, especially when one looks at the upcoming 10
years and the rise of mobile and cloud computing. The question I have been
asking myself is who's going to come along and be able to compete? Its almost
impossible at this point, probably will be 10 years from now...

